# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Strzelanie stawów

## RafaL80

Witam,
Odkąd pamiętam zawsze miałem problemy ze strzelającymi stawami. Dotyczy to nie tylko rąk ale równiez strzelaja mi stawy w kolanach oraz w okolicy szyi. Najgorsze jest to ze jak chodzę i zginam nogi w kolanach to słychac to strzelanie :/ Nie wiem czy to moze byc groźne, tzn czy w starszym wieku będę mógł miec jakies problemy? Dodam że sporadycznie odczuwam ból w kolanach, jakby przy zmianie pogody. Czy powinienem juz zacząc działać coś w tym kierunku, jakies dodatkowe badania, dieta, witaminy itp? Będę wdzięczny za wszystkie porady. 
Pozdrawiam
Rafał

----------


## Krzysztof

Zasadniczo strzelanie w stawach nie jest niepokojącym objawem, występuje u większości ludzi bez towarzyszących chorób układu ruchu. Istnieją teorie, według których związane jest to z niedostateczną ilością mazi stawowej, co może sprzyjać w przyszłości rozwojowi choroby zwyrodnieniowej stawów. Niektórzy lekarze zalecają suplementację witamin, jedzenie galaretek, stosowanie preparatów z glukozaminą. W przypadku nasilonych dolegliwości i współistniejących bólów kolan warto odwiedzić lekarza. Pozdrawiam

----------

